# Cups admin page blank [SOLVED]

## digitalmasters

I open browser and go to http://myserver:631

and get the cups web interface

I go to http://myserver:631/admin

get a prompt to log in...I log in with a user in the lp group

and I get a completely blank page

Any ideas?Last edited by digitalmasters on Sat Sep 30, 2006 4:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rockfly12

I usually login as the root user when I configure cups.  Have you tried that?

----------

## digitalmasters

Yes.

I added root to the lp group and logged in with root

----------

## digitalmasters

Does the CUPS web interface use a required version of PHP?

A side note:

I had php4 installed. upgraded to php5. had problems with an application that

requires php4 and then had to switch back to php4.

And actually the problem with that application was that one of its admininstrative

pages came up blank. Interesting same situation.Last edited by digitalmasters on Fri Sep 29, 2006 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wynn

You should be able to login as root with the root password but sometimes (going from 1.1.23 to 1.2.{2,3,4} makes it difficult to pinpoint), you will need to run

```
lppasswd -a root
```

and give a new password. Perhaps this works as root is added to the system group which CUPS wants, I don't know.

Another thought: you write http://myserver:631, are you trying to login from another machine? If so, have you allowed admin access from this machine in cupsd.conf?

----------

## digitalmasters

Yes, I'm running it from another computer. I executed lppasswd -a root as suggested ...  still nothing

My goal is to get cups and hplip installed.

New AMD64X2 Gentoo 2006.1 with:

Apache2    net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2

PHP4         dev-lang/php-4.4.4-r4 

SAMBA      net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3 

DHCP        net-misc/dhcp-3.0.3-r9 

BIND         net-dns/bind-9.3.2-r4 

CUPS        net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8 

General settings from my cupsd.conf

Port 631

Location /

...

allow all

Location /admin

...

allow all

----------

## wynn

Could you change "LogLevel info" to "LogLevel debug" in cupsd.conf and see if there is any reason for the blank page given in /var/log/cups/error_log?

----------

## digitalmasters

I switched it debug logging. cleaned out the log file. restarted cupsd. opened :631 and then /admin. Here is the error_log

I [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] Listening to 0:631

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] AllowIP: / allow 00000000/00000000

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] AllowIP: /admin allow 00000000/00000000

I [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] Full reload is required.

E [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadBanners: Unable to open banner directory "/usr/share/cups/data/banners": No such file or direc$

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:07 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "hp:/no_device_found"...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "hpfax:/no_device_found"...

E [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] LoadPPDs: Unable to open PPD directory "/usr/share/cups/data/model": No such file or directory

I [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

I [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] Full reload complete.

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:08 -0500] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:37 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from 10.48.250.30:631.

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:37 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /admin HTTP/1.1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:37 -0500] SendError: 5 code=401 (Unauthorized)

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:37 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:44 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from 10.48.250.30:631.

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /admin HTTP/1.1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] CGI /usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi started - PID = 7737

I [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=7737)

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] SendCommand: 5 file=8

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from 10.48.250.30:631.

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] SendError: 5 code=404 (Not Found)

D [29/Sep/2006:08:45:45 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] CloseClient: 5

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [29/Sep/2006:08:46:21 -0500] CloseClient: 7

----------

## wynn

You seem to have

```
Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From all
```

in both <Location /> and <Location /admin>. What about trying

```
Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From @LOCAL
```

A couple of other things: have you set the path /usr/share/cups/data in cupsd.conf as accesses fail twice: have you got /usr/share/cups though?

/usr/share/cups/data/model seems unusual too, here in the SuSE 10.1 setup, /usr/share/cups/data has "HPGLprolog  psglyphs  testprint.ps" and model is /usr/share/cups/model not /usr/share/cups/data/model.

cupsd.conf sets the group for admin to sys

```
# The default configuration requires a local connection from a user who

# is a member of the system group to do any admin tasks.  You can change

# the group name using the SystemGroup directive.

#

AuthType BasicDigest

AuthClass Group

AuthGroupName sys
```

but, just before SystemGroup, it says

```
# SystemGroup: the group name for "System" (printer administration)

# access.  The default varies depending on the operating system, but

# will be "sys", "system", or "root" (checked for in that order.)
```

----------

## digitalmasters

changed

 location /

Allow @LOCAL

location /admin

Allow @LOCAL

executed grpasswd -a root sys

in cupsd.conf I have 

DataDir /usr/share/cups/data

there is no instance of the word model anywhere in cupsd.conf

restarted apache2 and cupsd

still nothing on the admin page

----------

## digitalmasters

Nothing on the manage printers page either.

----------

## wynn

Is there anything in /var/log/cups/access_log which might show what's happening?

----------

## digitalmasters

system has the following directories

/usr/share/cups

/usr/share/cups/data

HPGLprolog psglyphs testprint.ps

/usr/share/cups/model

has a bunch of ppds in it

Possible ad symlink /usr/share/cups/data/model -> /usr/share/cups/model?

What user:group rights are assigned to the cups cgi-bin directory and files?

Should apache have read/write access to some directories? All my cups have root:root

access_log

10.48.250.30 - root [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] "GET /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 0

10.48.250.30 - root [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] "GET /admin HTTP/1.1" 200 0

I switched to logging debug2 (everything) (I edited the 10.x.x.30 entries for this post).

error_log

I [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] Listening to 0:631

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] AllowHost: / allow @LOCAL

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] AllowIP: /admin allow 0a30fa1e/ffffffff

I [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] Full reload is required.

E [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadBanners: Unable to open banner directory "/usr/share/cups/data/banners": No such file or directory

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "hp:/no_device_found"...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadDevices: Added device "hpfax:/no_device_found"...

E [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadPPDs: Unable to open PPD directory "/usr/share/cups/data/model": No such file or directory

I [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

I [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] Full reload complete.

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] ResumeListening: Adding fd 0 to InputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] StartBrowsing: Adding fd 2 to InputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] StartServer: Adding fd 3 to InputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:33:31 -0500] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 0

d [29/Sep/2006:10:33:32 -0500] select_timeout: 300 seconds to update root certificate

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] AcceptClient(lis=0x53c250) 0 NumClients = 0

D [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] AcceptClient: 5 from 10.x.x.30:631.

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] AcceptClient: Adding fd 5 to InputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] ReadClient: 5 GET /admin HTTP/1.1

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] decode_auth(0x2baa404ba010): Authorization string = "Basic cm9vdDpjYWl0bGluMTk5NWlhbjE5OTc="

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] decode_auth: 5 username="root"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/admin"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] FindBest: uri = "/admin"...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] FindBest: best = "/admin"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] IsAuthorized: username = "root" password = 18 chars

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] IsAuthorized: Checking "root", address = 0a30fa1e, hostname = "10.x.x.30"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: command="/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi", options="admin"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: argv[0] = "admin"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[0] = "PATH=/bin:/usr/bin"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[1] = "SERVER_SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[2] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[3] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[4] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[6] = "IPP_PORT=631"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[7] = "SERVER_NAME=myserver"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[8] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[9] = "REMOTE_ADDR=10.x.x.30"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[10] = "REMOTE_HOST=10.x.x.30"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[11] = "REMOTE_USER=root"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[12] = "LANG=en_US.UTF-8"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[13] = ""

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[14] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[15] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups/data"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[16] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[17] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060909 Firefox/$

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[18] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/admin"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[19] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] pipe_command: envp[20] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 9167

D [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] CGI /usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi started - PID = 9167

I [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=9167)

D [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] SendCommand: 5 file=7

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] SendCommand: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] SendCommand: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] WriteClient: 5 Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] WriteClient: 5

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] PID 9167 exited with no errors.

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 9167

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] WriteClient: 5 Closing data file 7.

d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:38 -0500] select_timeout: 234 seconds to update root certificate

d [29/Sep/2006:10:35:45 -0500] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

d [29/Sep/2006:10:35:45 -0500] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [29/Sep/2006:10:35:45 -0500] CloseClient: 5

d [29/Sep/2006:10:35:45 -0500] CloseClient: Removing fd 5 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [29/Sep/2006:10:35:46 -0500] select_timeout: 166 seconds to update root certificate

d [29/Sep/2006:10:38:32 -0500] DeleteCert: removing certificate for pid 0

d [29/Sep/2006:10:38:32 -0500] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 0

d [29/Sep/2006:10:38:32 -0500] select_timeout: 301 seconds to update root certificate

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> Possible add symlink /usr/share/cups/data/model -> /usr/share/cups/model?

 It seemed to be looking in the right directories. The permissions on /usr/share/cups/data "drwxr-xr-x  2 root root" and the model directory "drwxr-xr-x  3 root root" are the same.

 *Quote:*   

> What user:group rights are assigned to the cups cgi-bin directory and files?

 

```
$ l /mnt/suse10.1/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin

total 112

 4 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 May 26 14:08 ./

 4 drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 Jun 18 22:06 ../

36 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 36140 Apr 25 18:15 admin.cgi*

24 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 23760 Apr 25 18:15 classes.cgi*

20 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 20460 Apr 25 18:15 jobs.cgi*

24 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 23760 Apr 25 18:15 printers.cgi*

```

suse-10.1 is the only 1.1.23 installation I have.

 *Quote:*   

> Should apache have read/write access to some directories? All my cups have root:root

 I don't think Apache needs access rights, I believe CUPS has its own server. Apache is not installed here nor any other httpd server and the CUPS webmin page shows without trouble.

Looking through your log, everything seems to work OK, it says

```
I [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] Started "/usr/lib64/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=9167)
```

but then immediately terminates

```
d [29/Sep/2006:10:34:37 -0500] PID 9167 exited with no errors.
```

I can only suggest going to the [url=http://www.cups.org/newsgroups.php]CUPS Forums[/code] and posting a bug.

Sorry I can't help any further.

----------

## digitalmasters

I was force to add a HP printer by:

hp-setup -b hp:/net/OfficeJet_7300_series?ip=x.x.x.x

and it let me walk through setting up the printer.

Now, the pages are appearing! *&(@#*&$@#(*&@#$(*&

But nothing is printing and I get the following in the cups web ui printers page

Description: HPOfficeJet7310

Location: my office

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs.

"open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds..."

Device URI: hp:/net/Officejet_7300_series?ip=10.x.x.x

----------

## wynn

Does Getting HP Device Manager to work [Solved] have anything useful to you?

There is also [Howto] HPLIP & CUPS

----------

